
The iPhone X - protomyth
https://daringfireball.net/2017/12/the_iphone_x
======
tgarma1234
If no one else has coined the phrase "innovation fatigue", I would like to
call dibs on that.

I have an iPhone 7. So long as Apple doesn't slow it down to dog slow speeds,
I can't see ever getting a new phone until this one literally becomes
completely inoperable by an act of god. This constant push to upgrade because
of "features" just gets tiresome eventually. Am I alone in this?

~~~
gnicholas
I have a 7 Plus and am not getting an 8 or X. I will probably upgrade in a
year so that I can get a better camera and (hopefully) a smaller phone.

I got the Plus because I wanted the dual-camera setup for Portrait Mode, and
this tradeoff has been worthwhile overall. But I would really like to have a
smaller phone, so I'll jump ship as soon as the dual-camera setup is offered
on a smaller phone — without having to pay the premium for the X.

------
dr1337
Had Gruber ever written anything negative about Apple? He might as well just
be Apple's PR under a pseudonym.

Anyways, aside from my annoyance, I would highly recommend that Gruber look at
tech beyond the closed microcosm that is the Apple ecosystem and to realise
that a lot of what Apple is doing isn't innovating but catching-up with what
the rest of the tech world has already done.

